# myomectomy during c-section



## Airam0912 (Jun 30, 2010)

My doctor performed a myomectomy during a c-section.  I'm not sure if I should bill the myomectomy as 58140 w/ mod 52 and 59.  52 because incision had already been made for C-section.  Or should I bill this w/ an unlisted code 59899? Also if I bill w/  code 58140 am I allowed to also bill out assistant surgeon fees on both the c-section and the myomectomy or just one?  Help


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 2, 2010)

The c-section and the myomectomy are not bundled, so you shouldn't need a 59 modifier.  I think you could bill out both without putting a 52 modifier on the 58140.  Your payer is going to reduce the reimbursement based on multiple procedure rules anyway.  The only modifier you should need (if any) would be a 51 on the myomectomy code.  

As for assistant surgeon, both codes are eligible for an assist, so if you are also billing for the assist, I would bill both out with the appropriate assistant surgeon modifier.  

At least that's my logic....

Becky, CPC


----------



## amy_mousie (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with Becky -

Bill with modifier 51 for multiple procedures as most insurance are following Medicare guidelines and could reject for that.

As for the Assistant Surgeon, I would use modifier 80.

Amy, CPC  CMBS  CCP


----------



## Airam0912 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  That sounds right to me.


----------

